# ( Oblivion) Wie komme ich an Schwarze Seelensteine????



## Fortas (1. Mai 2006)

Hi Gamer!!
Ich versuche nun jetzt schon seit einer ganzen Weile an Schwarze Seelensteine zu kommen oder welche selber herzustellen.  
Doch irgendwie gelingt mir beides nicht und da ich aber mindestens einen für einen Deadraschrein bräuchte um die Quest dort ab zu schließen wäre ich für Hilfe echt dankbar!!   
Gruß
                     Fortas


----------



## Hausmeister2001 (1. Mai 2006)

In einer der ersten missionen der Magiergilde findest du beim ausspionieren eines Gildenmitglieds in seinem Raum schwarze Seelensteine, ansonsten hab ich auch nie welche gefunden.
Wenns garnicht andersgeht hilft sonst nur TES:CS, aber das ist nur die aller letzte notlösung


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (1. Mai 2006)

Hausmeister2001 am 01.05.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> In einer der ersten missionen der Magiergilde findest du beim ausspionieren eines Gildenmitglieds in seinem Raum schwarze Seelensteine, ansonsten hab ich auch nie welche gefunden.
> Wenns garnicht andersgeht hilft sonst nur TES:CS, aber das ist nur die aller letzte notlösung



Im verlaufe der Magierquest bekommt man ein paar Schwarze Seelensteine. 



Spoiler



Herstellen können das nur die Totenbeschwörer, die man im laufe der Quest vernichten muss.


----------



## Tw1g (1. Mai 2006)

was bringen die, wenn man fragen darf


----------



## majodomo (2. Mai 2006)

Fortas am 01.05.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gamer!!
> Ich versuche nun jetzt schon seit einer ganzen Weile an Schwarze Seelensteine zu kommen oder welche selber herzustellen.
> Doch irgendwie gelingt mir beides nicht und da ich aber mindestens einen für einen Deadraschrein bräuchte um die Quest dort ab zu schließen wäre ich für Hilfe echt dankbar!!
> Gruß
> Fortas


Hi . Ich hatte das gleiche Problem,und hab dann in der Magiergilde angefangen.
( aus frust ). Ich dachte ich mach das soweit bis ich an die Steine komm , also ziemlich am Anfang  bekommst du zwar zwei Steine , mußt die aber wieder abgeben . Der Schrein nimmt nämlich keine gestohlenen. Du mussst die ganzen  Magiergildenquests bis zum bitteren Ende durchspielen , dann kriegst wieder einen , den kannst opfern .  Bin Nord und Krieger fand aber alle Quests geil.


----------



## Fortas (2. Mai 2006)

majodomo am 02.05.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Fortas am 01.05.2006 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!
Danke!!
Also kann ich den ganz Großen Schwarzenseelenstein abgeben!?
Denn habe ich zwar jetzt schon länger dabei aber ich dachte den bräuchte man vielleicht später nochmal!?
So geht der nun an den Schrein!!
Danke für den Tipp!!!
Dann wünsche ich allen noch viel Spaß beim weiter Zocken !!!
Ich wusste das auf die Leute hier echt verlass ist!!
Beste Grüße

                         Fortas


----------



## veilchen (2. Mai 2006)

Fortas am 01.05.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gamer!!
> Ich versuche nun jetzt schon seit einer ganzen Weile an Schwarze Seelensteine zu kommen oder welche selber herzustellen.
> Doch irgendwie gelingt mir beides nicht und da ich aber mindestens einen für einen Deadraschrein bräuchte um die Quest dort ab zu schließen wäre ich für Hilfe echt dankbar!!
> Gruß
> Fortas



Moinsen

also ich habe die Dinger in einigen Ruinen gefunden. Da waren Totenbeschwörer, die habe ich geplättet und schwuppdiwupp hatte ich gleich zwei auf einmal. Hatte wohl echtes Glück!!!

Die Ruine oder es war ne Höhle war irgendwo zwischen Skingrad und Bravil tief im Waldbebiet. Viel Spass beim Suchen!!  

Gruß

veilchen


----------



## Fortas (3. Mai 2006)

veilchen am 02.05.2006 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Fortas am 01.05.2006 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp!!
Den das mit dem Großen Schwarzenseelenstein aus der Magiergildequest klappt das leider nicht!!!
hast Du vielleicht einen ungefähren Namen der Höhle???
Mit bestem Dank
                                              Fortas


----------



## Fortas (3. Mai 2006)

majodomo am 02.05.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Fortas am 01.05.2006 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp, das bin ich auch und auch schon Level 31,und bisher hatte ich auch mit allen Quests echt Spaß.Und das hier bekomme ich auch noch hin!!  
Nur das mit dem MagiergildeQuest Seelenstein klappt leider nicht!!!
Das habe ich gestern versucht!!
Schade!!
Gruß

                    Fortas


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. Mai 2006)

Jaja...

Aber gern nocheinmal. Die Schwarzmagischen Seelensteine können nur Totenbeschwörer herstellen.
Man selbst kann dem Kult nicht beitreten. Daher kann man diese Steine nur im laufe der Magierquest finden.


----------



## passi13 (3. Mai 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.05.2006 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja...
> 
> Aber gern nocheinmal. Die Schwarzmagischen Seelensteine können nur Totenbeschwörer herstellen.
> Man selbst kann dem Kult nicht beitreten. Daher kann man diese Steine nur im laufe der Magierquest finden.


Nicht ganz korrekt. Habe schwarze Seelensteine auch ausserhalb von irgendwelchen Magiergilden Quests gefunden. Ich habe aber auch noch ne Frage: Was mach ich mit dem blöden Seelenstein den ich vom Erzmagier bekommen habe? Ich hab die Quest um Mannimarco (lustiger Name auch) beendet aber ich kann das blöde ding nicht aus dem Inventar entfernen (genauso wie den Ring des Vipernauges, der bei mir im Inventar rumgammelt, den ich aber weder nutzen noch ablegen kann)


----------



## Fortas (3. Mai 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.05.2006 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja...
> 
> Aber gern nocheinmal. Die Schwarzmagischen Seelensteine können nur Totenbeschwörer herstellen.
> Man selbst kann dem Kult nicht beitreten. Daher kann man diese Steine nur im laufe der Magierquest finden.




Hi!
Ok in der Magierquest gibt es 2 Schwarzeseelensteine,doch die muß man als beweis der Echse geben um in der Magiergilde weiter auf zu steigen!!
Doch tauchen auch diese 2 Steine nach erlangen des Erzmagier Titels nicht mehr auf!!
Und wenn man diese Steine nicht herstellen kann, warum bekommt man dann eine anleitung für diesen prozess??
(Hand geschriebene Zettel mit Standorten der Altäre und deren nutzung!)
Gruß
                       Fortas


----------



## followtherabbit (3. Mai 2006)

Das stimmt so nicht.
Man muss nur in der Nacht zu einem Totenbeschwörer Altar gehen(zum Bsp. beim Dunklen Spalt, einen nomalen Seelenstein drauf legen, ein paar Tage(Nächte besser gesagt warten weil dass nur in einer Nacht in jeder Woche geht), einen Seelenfall Zauber drauf werfen und man hat einen Schwarzen Seelenstein.

Ganz Laicht!


----------



## followtherabbit (3. Mai 2006)

Man muss nur in der Nacht zu einem Totenbeschwörer Altar gehen(zum Bsp. beim Dunklen Spalt, einen nomalen Seelenstein drauf legen, ein paar Tage(Nächte besser gesagt warten weil dass nur in einer Nacht in jeder Woche geht), einen Seelenfall Zauber drauf werfen und man hat einen Schwarzen Seelenstein.


----------



## Fortas (3. Mai 2006)

followtherabbit am 03.05.2006 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss nur in der Nacht zu einem Totenbeschwörer Altar gehen(zum Bsp. beim Dunklen Spalt, einen nomalen Seelenstein drauf legen, ein paar Tage(Nächte besser gesagt warten weil dass nur in einer Nacht in jeder Woche geht), einen Seelenfall Zauber drauf werfen und man hat einen Schwarzen Seelenstein.



JEAH!!!!!!!  
So hat es geklappt!!!
Ich habe mich am Dunklen Spalt eine Woche hingestellt und 6 Seelensteine (2x Große 2x Große Leer und noch mal 2x Große) auf den Altar gelegt!!
Dann habe ich jeden Abend um ca.12 pm die Seelenfalle auf den Altar aus gesprochen und in der Nacht von Sundrach (oder so ähnlich auf mondrach (??) bin ich von einen Totenbeschwörer angegriffen worden.
Den flugs gekillt und in dem Altar war ein Schwarzer Seelenstein!!  
Nun hoffe ich das sich der ganze Aufwand zumindest gelohnt hat!?
Ich bedanke mich für diesen guten Tipp!!
Mit besten Grüßen
                                              Fortas


----------



## majodomo (3. Mai 2006)

followtherabbit am 03.05.2006 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss nur in der Nacht zu einem Totenbeschwörer Altar gehen(zum Bsp. beim Dunklen Spalt, einen nomalen Seelenstein drauf legen, ein paar Tage(Nächte besser gesagt warten weil dass nur in einer Nacht in jeder Woche geht), einen Seelenfall Zauber drauf werfen und man hat einen Schwarzen Seelenstein.


Waaaaah,soll das heißen ich kann Mannimarcos Stein nicht opfern? ( bin gerade am verlassen der Höhle ) Dann war ja alles für die Katz. Naja , aber a Riesengaudi wars scho , gell. Eine Frage noch : funktionieren die Altäre der Totenbeschw. denn auch nach Mannis Tod ? Und sind denn noch irgendwo Totenbeschwörer nach Mannis ableben zu finden ?


----------



## Fortas (3. Mai 2006)

majodomo am 03.05.2006 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> followtherabbit am 03.05.2006 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi !
Ja ,die Schreine Funktioniren auch nach "Mannis" Tot!!
Doch war das bei mir wohl nur glück den ich habe nachher nochmal versucht einen Stein zu machen.Doch da ist es mir nicht mehr geglückt  
Ich fürchte das man echt ein Totenbeschwörer sein muß.Und das ist ja leider nach der Magier Gildequest nicht mehr möglich ,da man sich mit denen nun mal anlegen mußte  
Aber ich suche auch weiterhin die Höhlen ab,vielleicht finde ich ja noch mal einen ,den es würde mich schon mal interessieren ob man selber irgend etwas damit Verzaubern kann (siehe normale Seelensteine)
Aber um nun mal die Katze aus dem Sack zu lassen, was man für diesen Stein an dem Schrein bekommt!!!!
Man bekommt einen Zauberstab des Manipulierens (oder so ähnlich)
Der aber nur recht cool aussieht ,denn für eine Krieger Nord ist das nicht wirklich etwas  
So schmückt dieser Stecken nun mein Haus ich Skingrad  
Ich Danke allen die sich hier um mein Problem gekümmert haben!!
Auf euch ist halt verlass!!!
Gruß
                           Fortas


----------



## followtherabbit (4. Mai 2006)

MAn muss kein Totenbeschwörer sein und die Altäre funktioneiren trtzdem, aber nur IN EINER NACHT DER WOCHE. Musst du warten bis das Licht von oben Kommt, dann funktioniert der ALTAR, NUR DANN.
Sieh nach oben und du wirst erleuchtet.


----------



## Fortas (4. Mai 2006)

followtherabbit am 04.05.2006 08:13 schrieb:
			
		

> MAn muss kein Totenbeschwörer sein und die Altäre funktioneiren trtzdem, aber nur IN EINER NACHT DER WOCHE. Musst du warten bis das Licht von oben Kommt, dann funktioniert der ALTAR, NUR DANN.
> Sieh nach oben und du wirst erleuchtet.




Ok! Ich versuche das mal mit der Erleuchtung  
Was ist eigentlich wenn man mehr Steine in den Altar legt?
Oder müßen die Steine ohne,oder mit Seele sein die man umwandeln will?
Oder kann man die Steine einfach rein legen und den Zauber aussprechen und dann einfach eine Woche etwas anderes machen und nachher die Schwarzen Steine da raus holen??
Erstmal danke für den weiteren Tipp!!!
Gruß
                 Fortas


----------



## followtherabbit (4. Mai 2006)

Die Steine kannst du gleich oder erst in einem Monat   wieder rausnehmen ist egal, sie müssen glaub ich leer sein, da man mit diesen Steinen die Seele von Menschen einfangen kann. Hätte also keinen sinn gefüllte da rein zu legen.
Ob einer oder 50 ist auch egal.


----------



## Prof-Psycho (7. Mai 2006)

Ich kapier das iwie nich mit dem Seelenfallenzauber, muss ich das jeden Abend machen? Und wo bekomm ich den Zauber her, oder is das einer, der zu den Standard-Zaubern gehört?


----------



## followtherabbit (8. Mai 2006)

Prof-Psycho am 07.05.2006 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kapier das iwie nich mit dem Seelenfallenzauber, muss ich das jeden Abend machen? Und wo bekomm ich den Zauber her, oder is das einer, der zu den Standard-Zaubern gehört?




1. Nur an dem Abend an dem das Licht auf den Altar scheint.
2. Irgendeinen Seelenfall Zauber´, bekommt man überall, nimm einen kleinen denn nachdem du nicht weisst was das ist, bist du wohl nicht unbedingt ein Erzmagier  .

Noch viel Spaß


----------



## MasterOfPuppet (8. Mai 2006)

Fortas am 01.05.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gamer!!
> Ich versuche nun jetzt schon seit einer ganzen Weile an Schwarze Seelensteine zu kommen oder welche selber herzustellen.
> Doch irgendwie gelingt mir beides nicht und da ich aber mindestens einen für einen Deadraschrein bräuchte um die Quest dort ab zu schließen wäre ich für Hilfe echt dankbar!!
> Gruß
> Fortas



Ich hab meine schwarzen Seelensteine immmer von Totenbeschwörern bekommen nach dem ich sie erstmal in Gras beisen hab lassen.


----------



## followtherabbit (8. Mai 2006)

MasterOfPuppet am 08.05.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Fortas am 01.05.2006 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Die gibts aber auch nicht ewig, ausser die gehn nachher wieder aus dem Gras auf   ??


----------



## Himbeer-Toni (6. Juli 2006)

followtherabbit am 03.05.2006 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt so nicht.
> Man muss nur in der Nacht zu einem Totenbeschwörer Altar gehen(zum Bsp. beim Dunklen Spalt, einen nomalen Seelenstein drauf legen, ein paar Tage(Nächte besser gesagt warten weil dass nur in einer Nacht in jeder Woche geht), einen Seelenfall Zauber drauf werfen und man hat einen Schwarzen Seelenstein.
> 
> Ganz Laicht!





Wo is der dunkele spalt, grob beschrieben??


----------

